# Fleas. Never thought I would ask for advice



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

*How do you treat a car for fleas. Fabric seats.*

Not me. My daughter has let a flea problem out of control and I am going down this weekend to help her tackle it. This is a BAD infestation and I am pulling out the chemicals because she also got roaches..it is a rental and the house came with both problems but she did not attack them with the necessary vigor. She did try more natural methods but this is beyond that at this point. On the side note I also have to take care of a yellowjacket nest (I am an old pro at that one) and she has fire ants too. Eeeeeek. 

Anyway - the house, the yard I am good. Know what to do because I have had, over the years, some resistant fleas (these are cat fleas, btw, worse than dog fleas - JMO) - *BUT - I have NEVER had my car infested with fleas. *We also once rented a house with those big roaches and I used boxes of borax on that problem. 

*What the heck do you do with a CAR? You can't really set off a bug bomb. *[/COLOR]

Right now her cat is being boarded at the vets and de-flead. 

NOT looking forward to this. Have to take Beau as well (ack) but he will stay in his crate in the truck - won't even take him out of the truck to potty but will go elsewhere [figure we will all go to the park while the house is fumigating then spend the night in a motel]. I will pick up some Capstar on my way down and dose him and keep up with it for a few days..the Springtime works for him but this is "special" ..Don't want to bring them back!

Would leave Beau with my husband but he just had rotator cuff surgery and Beau is, well Beau.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I would just spray it with a good, reliable premise spray. And I'd spray it again ten days later. And probably again ten days after that. Canada has strict rules on bug sprays so what we have here is probably different than what you have but the stuff I use is aerosol and the active ingredients are (s)-methoprene 0.078% and permethrin 0.8%. I hate using chemicals but when there are fleas I want them gone. This stuff has never failed me. Once it is dry it is safe to be around. I'd thoroughly spray and leave the windows down for an hour or two. 
Fleas need to feed off of something, so with no host and no food, I can't imagine a car would be a huge issue to fix.
What a nightmare, I HATE fleas. Hate them, hate them, hate them. 
Good luck with the house.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Can you leave your truck parked down the street a bit and shower + change clothes before you get back in your truck?

Pain in the butt to walk, but worth avoiding the risk.

I would take the car in to be thoroughly detailed after being sprayed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfjC1HRIGhI


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Nancy, I would call the professionals for this one. They have access to things we don't.
And you could easily catch them and have your own house infested. When I hired a dog sitter in my house got infested with fleas, the exterminator had me pick up everything off the carpet and he sprayed every inch of my house. He said that flea infestations are the only ones where exterminators actually spray down their legs after leaving a client's house.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Jocoyn, if there is carpet, you will have to address that too! Fleas are the worst, I wish you luck! AND, its nice to know that everyone here needs advice..


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

why can't you use a bug bomb in your car? we did last time we were infested with fleas like 5 years ago. it worked out fine. the car was funny looking on the street for a few hours with smoked windows.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I may call a professional and get an estimate. I have certainly handled some house infestations before and would bomb the attic, all rooms and the crawlspace as well as treat the perimeter and the yard. 

Part of her problem is her yard outside is constantly wet in one spot. It is leaky water pipe on the utility side and they know about it but it is too small beans in their opinion to deal with. The homeowner is the one that needs to push that and she is an inexperienced landlord having bought the house for herself then moved away.

You know I read that you should not bomb a car and I gather because it is such an enclosed space. Can't be worse than insect sprays though I may try something more nontoxic. She has asthma so......

Fortunately no carpet - old wood floors and tile. I had already given her DE as her first line of defense but I am not sure how thorough she was. Clutter is part of the problem as is lack of regular vacuuming. Going to have a cleaning lecture.

I can't really park my car down the street as it is a through street with no place to park and I don't want Beau out of sight in the back. For me, I will spray my clothes and her clothes with permethrin (or whatever it is you use for clothes...I use it for me for ticks on my clothing, not skin) and our exposed skin with DEET. When I get him home he will get a Dawn bath outside before I take him in the house. I think with that and the CAPSTAR we will be safe. Will also take care of anything in the back of the truck. 

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have heard great things about Knock Out brand spray.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

you don't need a professional. juat need to get in gear. bomb the house and car. wash everything, even clean stuff. flee comb the dogs and cats every day, bomb everything again and repeat. pain in the ass to get rid of but what i do works.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

She is going to have to get in gear and I sure hope she does .


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Here's some info that might be helpful:

https://insects.tamu.edu/extension/publications/epubs/e-433.cfm

House: I would think it's a given the house needs to be bombed due to the clutter issues. 
Car: DE or Borax if you are concerned about interior damage. In the link I sited above, it states fleas can only survive up to 2 weeks without food. DE will dry out the majority of them and lack of food will kill the rest assuming the car is not used.
Yard: sounds like you are pretty confident you can handle that part. I'm not sure the wet spot makes the yard any more attractive to fleas than any other. They need blood. Unless it's actually a pond that would attract wildlife, I think it's a non issue.
Fireants: Plenty of experience here in Florida. AMDRO granules. This is the only product that works. It's plenty expensive as compared to the others but it works the best and it keeps them away for months and months. Unfortunately, you have to do the whole yard (not just treat the mounds) otherwise they just move to another part of the yard. I sprinkle heavier on the mounds and just lightly everywhere else. It smells so bad and the smell lasts a few days but it works. 
Roaches: Did you know you can stop a roach dead in it's tracks with Lysol bathroom spray? 
If you're bombing for fleas, that should take care of the existing roaches to.

Good luck!

Lynn & Traveler


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

If it were the height of summer, I would have suggested just parking the closed up car out in the sun for several days and that would probably take care of the fleas.

For the car though at this time of year you might require a professional. If the house is also infested, you still have the chance of carrying some unwanted passengers back into the car from the house.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

call a professional .

you can do yourself serious harm , either through skin contact or by breathing aerosolized particles (the new weapons delivery of choice !)

Pesticides kill by causing neurological damage .

The car most likely will be closed and super heated so that what ever is in there will cook. Same treatment is used in bed bug extermination.

Not worth the personal risk , not worth doing an amateur job and missing something at some stage or some location and having to redo.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I feel pretty competent on setting off flea bombs in the house etc. The car, I am still not sold on. I may take down my steam cleaner. We may be able to get it pretty hot running the car with the heat turned all the way up too. 

Don't worry. I am an old chemist. Hands on with all kinds of nasties and dangerous stuff.


----------

